# Amplificador de FM



## druida (Dic 31, 2005)

hola a todos me e comprado na mini-camara  y no tiene apenas alcance, que amplificador de fm le puedo poner??

he visto algunas en pablito pero cual me aconsejais de todos los que hay?

graciass


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

pues yo te diria que uses la que tenga mas potencia el circuito que mas watts tenga


----------

